# moisture inside the car ?



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

not sure if any one else has noticed when there car has been standing for some time , water droplets on the inside of the car on the glass etc .

the amount that if you wipe with a cloth then in moments its soaked ?

my R32 GTR has been sitting a while and the amount of droplets was looking like a joke and started to worry me because the obvious of it could start ruining some of the materials as some of the droplets was running down the screen and falling in patches plus obviously it could cause a rust issue .

i purchased some of these a few months back and with in a week i noticed there was no more droplets on the windows and the interior was looking dry for once 

3 x LAVENDER INTERIOR DEHUMIDIFIER MOISTURE REMOVER on eBay (end time 02-Aug-10 17:44:31 BST)



2 to 3 months down the line they now need replacing and i'd say they work quite well 











considering the cost is so small for how long they have lasted , i think they've done a damn good job :thumbsup:



ive now put another 3 new ones back in the car , one in the boot and one on each seat in the front again


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I used to use those on a POS car I had. Taking apart the A/C water drain and cleaning it all out sorted it all out though.

I need to get my Skyline's A/C cleaned out. Must have 20 years of gunk in the water condensing collector thing - no water puddles under my car when I've been running the A/C a lot = humid interior.


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

Thats a very good price for three de-humidifiers. I've been buying the ones from B&Q which are a lot more expensive 

Used one in my R32 which has been standing outside for about 18 months in all weathers. Had to empty the water out of the de-humidifier twice but the car has stayed nice and dry inside.
Didn't use one in my last car which stood for about the same period of time and it ended up with a fair bit of mould growing in it ! I think the main cause was the condensation building up on the inside of windows on cold but bright days. Cheap de-humidifiers are well worth having


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

These are £1 in poundland


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i leave a bowl of Salt in my Metro. seems to do the trick

mook


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

That's an amazing amount of condensation.

I must admit, in the past mine has been sopping wet inside the back screen, although I think I solved it - need to wait until winter to confirm this.

What are the top reasons for damp?

I ruled out the boot seal, as it didn't seem to have a way into the car. 

In the end I did the following:


Had the rear screen removed and refitted with new seals
Replaced door frame seals (although the new ones weren't really any better than the ones I had)
Injected silicon sealer into the door frame seals to give them back some strength
I then noticed the window doesn't always pop under the upper trim when the door is shut (possibly due to silicon inside frame seals!) so every time I get out I check and push it under if protruding.

I'm interested to hear about the air con water drain and the door holding moisture - although surely this will drain out if the holes at the bottom of the doors are clear?


----------



## Shoki (Nov 17, 2009)

I know from exerience that the a/c condenser box behind the glove box can get blocked and fill up with water which then rots the seal. Then the water leaks out over time. Might be worth checking there mate?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

if anyone has pics on how to unblock the A/C condenser box I'd be mighty thankful. The exit is on the other side of the firewall and apparently can melt shut. Problem is, I can't find the damned hole to unplug!!

In any event, I'd sure like to take out the condenser box, so long as I don't have to disconnect any of the A/C hoses, and clean the hell out of it.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I use the Unibond dehumidfiers from Bolox and Qwap - really keep the interior dry with a cover on. Condensation in the winter is the biggest issue without them.

Kismet if you get underneath where the downpipes pass the firewall you will see a rubber drain tube that resembles an upside down snorkel. If you take it off there is the stubby drain pipe from the AC condenser unit.

I just junked all my AC - the condenser was about 30% blocked with leaves, fluff and insects. (Why did it take so long to fit pollen filters to cars???)
I ditched the rubber drain and fitted a genuine N1/Nismo version blanking plug to the hole - also had to cut the stubby pipe flush to the firewall. The AC pipe holes were also blocked off with genuine OEM N1/Nismo version blanks.

The more I think about it - the best way to clean the condenser would be to drop the blower fan out - you could probably get your hand round the ducting into the condenser box and clean a lot of the crud out.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

mambastu said:


> Thats a very good price for three de-humidifiers. I've been buying the ones from B&Q which are a lot more expensive
> 
> Used one in my R32 which has been standing outside for about 18 months in all weathers. Had to empty the water out of the de-humidifier twice but the car has stayed nice and dry inside.
> Didn't use one in my last car which stood for about the same period of time and it ended up with a fair bit of mould growing in it ! I think the main cause was the condensation building up on the inside of windows on cold but bright days. Cheap de-humidifiers are well worth having


the cold bright days definitely showed up more condensation on the windows


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

some pics certainly would be good in removing the box ? as ive removed the ac side in the engine bay but still have to remove the ac stuff inside the car


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> i leave a bowl of Salt in my Metro. seems to do the trick
> 
> mook


interesting , can it be made scented like the ones i use


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Jaycabs, drop the glovebox out and you can do it all with a couple of screwdrivers and a 10mm socket in about 1/2 hour. If the aircon pipes are out the big plastic box with the condenser inside is held on with 4 or so 10mm bolts. Drop it out being careful of the wiring. Then disconnect the wiring - 3 plugs on the top - and then once the box is out theres a couple of clips to seperate it and remove the condenser. Block up the pipe holes with gaffer tape or silicone, clean it all up, put it back togther and you'll have a few more kilos sat in the garage and not in the car. 
While you are at it, drop the blower fan out - 3 10mm bolt/screws and pull all the leaves and dead wasps out of it.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

chears lightspeed , i'll try it this weekend if i get the chance.


even though ive taken some of the aircon out i still cant decide whether to strip the interior :squintdan


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

october last year i put 6 de-humidifiers in the car and now today pulled them out and well ........... 3.5kg of water was sucked up lol , atleast its still nice and dry inside


----------

